# Shure PG rack mount?



## 808sound (Nov 23, 2009)

Anybody know of a way to rack mount the Shure PG wireless? I've been doing some work with a non-profit and they own a bunch of these units. It's a pain to set up individually every week. I want to rack them but, to the best of my knowledge Shure does not make a kit for this series. Any suggestions?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Just had a look, and they don't seem to be directly rack-mountable... but, what you could do is get hold of a rack shelf, and then attach the receiver(s) to it with strips of velcro or something. If they're not too heavy and you use enough velcro it should hold up fine.


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

808sound said:


> Anybody know of a way to rack mount the Shure PG wireless? I've been doing some work with a non-profit and they own a bunch of these units. It's a pain to set up individually every week. I want to rack them but, to the best of my knowledge Shure does not make a kit for this series. Any suggestions?


http://store.shure.com/store/shure/en_US/pd/productID.105000500


----------

